

Twitter only resizes user icon. View this account's icon. Wasted bandwidth - jemka
http://twitter.com/POpublictransit

======
mpakes
Yes, it's initially surprising, and then it gets terribly annoying.

If you look around further, you'll notice that it gets a LOT worse than that
particular example. While developing Twitter support on an iPhone app, we
discovered that some account icons far exceed 1MB in size, which ended up
causing us some memory usage issues. So it goes..

~~~
jemka
I just don't understand how a system riddled with performance issues could
make an oversight like this.

Unless I'm starring one of the causes of the performance issue in the face.

------
decklin
I think you might want to try <http://getsatisfaction.com/twitter/> or
<http://help.twitter.com/>.

~~~
jemka
For infrastructure upgrades? Seems more like an internal issue than a user
issue.

